# Looking for RP partners.



## Nigel (May 24, 2016)

Heya. I'm looking for RP partners.

I do pretty much all genres, especially romance and adventure.

Looking to do this RP over Skype so if you're interested post it here ^^

Skype : murdertimefuntime


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (May 24, 2016)

I'm in~


----------



## GrandTouring3 (May 24, 2016)

I'm in!
Skype: GrandTouring3


----------

